# Hla Snowwing problem



## farmergeorge (Nov 19, 2015)

Having trouble with one of our tractors. Its got the hla subframe with a 10-16 snowwing. When the plow is off the cylinders lift with no problem, but once we put the plow on it won't lift. Had trouble last year with the plow lowering on its own so we rebuilt the cylinders. Thinking one of the cylinders wasn't rebuilt correct and its letting to much oil pass so without any weight it can lift but once its got weight it won't cause oil is passing through cylinder to quick???
Any other ideas? hate to have to take the cylinders in again
All lines are quick connect and colour coded so no chance of a hose being incorrectly attached


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Check your hydraulic pressure


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

And check the hydraulic fluid level


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

To give a little more detail....

I assume that you tractor has an open center hydraulic system, as most do. When you select up, the hydraulic fluid is diverted into the lift cylinder. It will lift until the relief valve opens on the pump, or until the leakage from wherever matches the hydraulic flow of the pump at the RPM you are running at. 

The fact that it goes all the way up without the plow on it tells me you aren't low on fluid. 

The lack of lift when loaded is going to be either the pump output is too low due to wear, the pump relief is opening too soon, the secondary relief valve in the valve block (if any) is opening too soon, the flow control valve in the valve body is bypassing, or the cylinders are leaking internally. 

The quickest way to diagnose is by teeing in a pressure gauge in the line to the lift cylinder (or other line to the same valve block), and then putting the cylinder to its stop.

Does it act any differently with the engine revved versus at an idle?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Is it the same using the other scv’s? Pull another tractor up close and hook hoses to it and see what if that fixes it. Just trying to figure out if it’s
Tractor or harness.


----------



## farmergeorge (Nov 19, 2015)

Oil is full to the specified level. It had no hydraulic problems running the baler all summer(it is loader ready and the plow lift/angle is run from these two remotes, with the wings run from 2 rear remotes. Will try your suggestion Dave, that should eliminate 1 or the other. Thanks.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Just a thought,if cylinders are ok,possible quick connector problem.Run the machine operations,feel couplers with hand,see if one gets hot.


----------



## farmergeorge (Nov 19, 2015)

Seems it was just an air lock. Passed along these troubleshooting options and he informed me it had started working after playing with the controls abit by lowering and raising it.
Thanks for the tips, will keep them in mind if we have trouble in the future


----------

